# This is so enraging



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

This website is utterly disgusting and that's all I'm going to say. No living thing deserves this kind of treatment.

http://www.theaquablock.com/care/

BTW the "tank" is only 2 pints in volume :frustrated:


----------



## Amitisti (Jun 21, 2011)

3/4 water change once a month and only feed one pellet a day?!?!?!?!?!

scared the dogs with turning the air blue when I clicked your link.

OK...fumed for a few minutes, then clicked the contact us on the bottom and sent them a well worded and respectful opinion of their product.


----------



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know! My roommate though I stabbed myself with how much I was cursing.

The website even says they will ship it with the Betta inside "but cannot guarantee the fishes life" :evil:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Take one human, lock inside a clear trunk with small airholes. Pump in cigarette smoke 24 hours a day. Once a day, feed one ritz cracker. Once a month, clean out some solid waste and 3/4 of the cigarette smoke. Repeat and expect human to live for more than a few months.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

IKR? Sakura, that is exactly what I was thinking. This is EXTREMELY enraging, and that tank is definately no more that 1/2 gallon. These so called 'people' should be ashamed of themselves! There is no way you could fit a heater in there, and no way that 1 pellet a day is enough nutrition for a betta fish. He would starve or die of ammonia poisoning. I would understand as a cute tank to put maybe a snail or two in, maybe an african dwarf frog, but a betta is a NO WAY thing. The poor bettas in the pictures look like they can hardly turn around, much less wim and have a healthy life. It could be okay for someone untill they bought a more decent tank, maybe up to a week, if they did water changes every day and fed them a normal 3-5 pellets daily, but this is in no way WHATSOEVER a life sustaining tank for betta fish. Especially, this website should know better. I expect after all the reports of betta fish dying in these tanks from the costumers that they would at least change the information on this website, instead of letting inexperianced people think that this is a suitable tank for a betta fish. This is absolutely CRUEL and UNJUST, and there is no way I would EVER recomend this for ANYONE. And for $20+ too? What is wrong with these people??!! I will be sending the staff of this website a very strong worded message like Amitisti did. I absolutely HATE when people assume that just because betta fish live in 'small' puddles in the wild it is okay to put them in bowls and aquariums so small that they can not turn around. And BTW, they don't live in 'small' puddles-they live in very large and SHALLOW puddles, bettas have tons of room to swim in in the wild! UGH this MAKES ME SOO MAD!!! Sorry everyone fo rthe mini rant, but this is absolutely horrible! :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

Actually they look like glass wall blocks for showers just with the top cut off. Perpetuating this type of product can't be anything but bad karma.!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

this is absolutely digusting, i cant stand how people think they know the proper information for bettas when they dont!!! I say we all conact them and complain away


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

...I'm speechless and NOT in a good way....I don't even know how to respond to something so completely horrid and barbaric...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And we thought keeping them in the cups was bad. But this is just a decorative prison, no, a decorative death chamber. Only way a betta will survive in that is water change every day and if you lived on the equator where the temp was always 78*. Oh, and this is sheer nitpicking but the grammar and spelling on that site was horrible. >_>


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I just sent the website a message. This is animal cruelty at its finest. As a community, we should ALL send them massive negative messages. This sort of thing has to be stopped.

Also, a lot of their betta information is incorrect and there are layout/typo issues in its section. VERY unprofessional. According to their site, "The term "puddle fish" came about due to the fish's ability to live comfortably in the footprints of workers in the rice patty fields in Southeast Asia, making the Betta Fish feel right at home in what we may be perceived as a small, confining living space such as our decorative and unique tanks and aquariums."

I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

OMG...I saw one of those up close at my LFS...a very old and well known place...I stopped to buy some unique deco and was talking with one of the sales persons. He was showing me one of those things like it was such an awesome product...I thought you have got to be kidding right?? It is actually a glass block, just like you see in showers.... i bet it doesn't even hold a half gallon after the glued in gravel...he was just trying to make a sale and it made me sick especially after telling him I had a 5g for my betta!!...however off subject.. they did have the coolest store mascot I've ever seen...he was a beautiful domestic shorthair cat silver tabby with a squished face and little ears, I wanted to take him homep..the next time i stop by i'll get a picture....the only reason I go there is because they have the most well kept and healthy freshwater plant tank I've ever seen and lots of unique tank deco...not the usuall sponge bob, castle, bridge junk..(oops to each his own)


----------



## BettaLinz (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish this was like Facebook so I could like all the previous comments. ^.^

I sent them a strongly worded message as well. This kind of thing truly makes me sick..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sivan said:


> I just sent the website a message. This is animal cruelty at its finest. As a community, we should ALL send them massive negative messages. This sort of thing has to be stopped.
> 
> Also, a lot of their betta information is incorrect and there are layout/typo issues in its section. VERY unprofessional.


I know, they said these are called the "Japanese Fighting Fish." How about NOT!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

How much you want to bet that all those bettas are photoshopped in?

'Pets can help people learn about birth, death, loss and grief.' - from another page. There goes the reason out shelters are filled to capacity. Stupid statements just.like.that.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Put a betta in that thing and don't change the water for a month and you'll learn plenty fast about "death, loss, and grief."


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Well, if you seriously bought that thing..maybe just death and loss.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, good point. If you think a betta can live in that, then you are one of those who thinks bettas are disposable, like mechanical pencils.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate the "its just a fish" people. Why are fish looked down upon, just because they aren't furry and have no legs? I love betta fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Because fish are inexpensive and because they're not mammals, we don't relate to them. Plus people can never separate the type of fish that we eat from the the ornamental type of fish that we keep as pets. It's so frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

.............Wow........


----------



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going to make a new thread in "Habitats" to pic spam some more vile tanks! The word must get out!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Start with those stupid Lee's Betta Tanks that can't hold a cup of coffee but are advertised to safely house two bettas.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree with Sakura, these small tanks DEFINATELY need to be stopped. I completely spammed all of the Petco 'betta fish tanks', all under 1/2 gallon and said to be able to house two bettas. Unfortunately, a lot of the comments weren't accepted because the Petco online people 'check' the reviews first, supposedly for language and etc, but really they just don't want too many bad comments posted about their items. But they can't delete star ratings, I always give them a 1 star. I wish there was a 0 star, or better, a negative 100 star!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Seriously, they really do remove the negative reviews? That's soooo dishonest.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep. They let one or two negative reviews that aren't too bad through, just so it seems like they let everything through, but I have sent well over 20 reviews on products like that, and NONE of them have showed up, I just got a message after I sent it that it would be 20-60 hours before my review would be checked and/or posted. >:O it's been months since my first review and only about a week since my last....I don't get it! At least show peoples opinions of the tank, otherwise they will just see bad things about it elsewhere if not.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That is so dishonest. Make you want to go the store with postit notes and leave a "review" on each box.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL that's actually a good idea. Make little print outs and tape them to tanks 1 gallon and smaller saying how many times you will need to clean the water, how many fish you can keep in it (ONLY ONE BETTA) what food to feed them, etc. :3 I think I might actually do that in my spare 'boredness' time, and the next time we go to petsmart or petco i can tape them to all the boxes. And employees can't really complain, it's not hurting the package or anything, and are actually telling them to buy bigger tanks which are more expensive which is more MONEY for the store


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Try and make sure they don't catch you, places are freakin' crazy about lawsuits these days. :roll: Like postits are vandalism or something. So you don't want postits on your products? Then do a better job of educating your employees and customers about the proper care of bettas!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep so true  But maybe everyone SUPERGLUES postits on the boxes, which is vandalism...hmm. I don't think it really matters, most people are just gonna throw away the box anyways after buying it, or some people will use it as a junk box to store stuff in in the garage..LOL.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'd complain about the deleting of reviews, too. That's got to be some kind of violation of your rights or the free information act or something.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

I have, but they said they can't do anything about it, becuase they have no way to pull up the 'files'. grr. But I will post bad stuff on other websites that sell them, so hopefully people will catch on and more will try to post on Petco.com...And whenever I am at Petco or Petsmart if I see someone about to buy a really small tank, I tell them how many water changes they will need, and all the extras and they normally think about it twice, so i feel like I did something good for a betta fish in need


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bravo for you!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep  God knows how many bettas are bought by parents just to get a whining kid to shutup  I remember when I was 8 and I got my first betta fish, my mom said I could have once or two and (or course) I chose two. we got a 2.5 gallon with a divider  I remember when we were in petsmart looking at the betta fish by the tropical fish (they are in little individual filtered containers in between the bottom and middle row of fish tanks) a tiger barb jumped out of one of the medium tanks and went down my moms shirt and then on the floor...my mom was screaming like crazy and this employee saw what was happening and didn't even ask what had happened, just scooped up the fish and put it back in the tank, saying that 'that one' kept jumping out of the tank. LOL ahh good memories....and that was a while ago


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A tiger barb went down your mom's shirt? :shock: I'd be screaming too. Your poor mom, I shouldn't be laughing hysterically at the mental images.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL. It was hilarious I was laughing like crazy and my mom started laughing about it too...it has been this big family joke since then....she told all the relatives one time at a family reunion, and they will never let her live it down  if she ever says she is going to a petstore its always: Watch out for the tiger barbs! I Heard the fish were jumpy! Fancy a fishy stomach massage? Try not to exicte the fish too much! LOL


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I bet she wasn't laughing at the time, though. At least the fish hit the floor before the clerk reached down her shirt to grab it. :lol:


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

YEP LOL. That would have been...erm....AWKWARD, to say the least. And now...FINALLY....JUNIOR MEMBER STATUS!!!!! DDDDDD I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ))))))) I love this forum, and even though status doesn't really matter, I feel good to know I have posted 100 things to help people, not just nonsense to up my stats


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, I definitely learned something new about the reviews on Petco.com. :/


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

True. At least now you know to look at a couple other websites about it, so you don't impulse buy something with 'great' reviews only to find out it is a peice of junk.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

omg i woulda purchased that tiger barb after it felt me up! rofl
I think these tanks are beautiful and I would totally have a ton IF they were ATLEAST 10 times BIGGER!! are you freaking kidding me! might as well just leave them in there cup for that and 20-40 bucks are you freaking SERIOUS! and wtf is with the glued in gravel! honestly!! Ide like to reach through the screen and just choke them. some of the backrounds like the beach ones are pretty cool though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Down, YoshesMom, down, who will take care of your fish if you're booked for cyber assault?!  But I agree, they're gorgeous tanks, just waaaaaaay too small. I can't honestly believe anyone would seriously advise changing the water once a month. It'd be like flushing the toilet only once a month.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

"keeping a Betta alone is not selfish or mean, but can be critical to its survival"..Not if your smart enough to put it with compatible fish of course if your throw it in there with barbs its gonna look like $hit!
"These portable tanks are ideal as a first pet for any child and are easy to clean (the gravel is glued down)" Easy to clean ARE YOU SERIOUS that little tiny hole at the top you cant get anything in there to wipe the sides of the glass!!
"You should change the water once a month."...I refuse to comment one this because i'll never stop...

*Does the AquaBlock come with a Betta Fish?*
Yes, we can supply Betta Fish for an additional $4.95. Please note, we cannot guarantee the life of the fish......I think im seeing red 
*How long does it take to receive my AquaBlock?*
You can expect your AquaBlock within 2-5 business days.....2-5 days with im sure no heat pack and no tracking number and WELL YOU KNOW!!


Aquablock..as carefree as a pet can be....there are no words for this i just ...blah


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If the people at the company could see YoshesMom now they'd be locking the doors and ducking for cover, and rightfully so. It's not okay to perpetuate animal cruelty in a pretty glass box, darn it.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

look at this gem 5/8s of a gallon
http://www.radiofence.com/products/Nature%27s-Art-Betta-Fish-Tank.html


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL. Yep, I would be locking the doors too, or maybe...erm...installing NEW doors, out of some VERY NICE 12'' thick steel :lol::lol:


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

And what the heck?? For $15 I could buy a 2 or 3 gallon kritter keeper. no plants or anything, just like the kit. It may not be as pretty but you can install a light and i would rather have a happy betta in an ugly tank than a dead betta in a pretty tank.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> look at this gem 5/8s of a gallon
> http://www.radiofence.com/products/Nature%27s-Art-Betta-Fish-Tank.html


You want Nature's Art, get a still life painting or an Ansel Adams, darn it. :evil:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wonder what kind of condition the bettas are in that Aqua Block keeps to ship to people?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

im so angry i could eat peoples faces off right now... i have 40 betta my smallest tank is a half gallon that i have ONE fry in with some actual gravel and a plant none of my adults are in anything less then 2 gallons and believe me there are WELL cared for and VERY spoiled...those lee hex tank things 10 oz of water..do you realize theres more water in the bottles of water sold at the supermarket like dasani or aquafina


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I didn't realize the volume of those Lee's things was THAT small. *shudders* There's barely enough water in there to float one betta, let alone expect two to live there happily for their entire lives!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

you could honestly put one in a dasani bottle and it would have a better chance ..i have emergency bottles of treated water in my car for just incase times like when you get one at a pet store that has like NO WATER in it and once one of my cups had a huge crack in it and i grabbed the betta and put it in the bottle!..better then dying and i now keep extra cups in my car just incase


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:thumbsup: Smart thinking. I never thought of the cup cracking but now I think I will get some water too, just to be sure.


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> you could honestly put one in a dasani bottle and it would have a better chance ..i have emergency bottles of treated water in my car for just incase times like when you get one at a pet store that has like NO WATER in it and once one of my cups had a huge crack in it and i grabbed the betta and put it in the bottle!..better then dying and i now keep extra cups in my car just incase


You should patent that and sell it to the aquablock company. Maybe they will have better success with sending you a live fish in the mail.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I do a lot of random last minute rescues people email me and say come get em if im out and about i dont have time to stop home for supplies when i rescued Rainbow it was be here in ten or im flushing him!..I also carry an emergency leash that ive used multiple times and a suped up first-aid kit as im a trained first responder! no one ever thinks to have extra coats in the car and thats a must for yourself or coming upon a scene of an accident with a shock victim ..sorry im rambling lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow. It sounds like what you do is very interesting, YoshesMom. No wonder you're so well-prepared.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aahh, the Aquablock. most horrid thing EVER. don't e-mail them, you won't ever get an actual response. :/


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm emailing those morons right now and I feel guilty but I'm going to say their product injured Akira and made him bleed and then tell them after it happened that I was horrified when I found out how to really care for betta's and that needless to say after he was safely in a new tank I threw it out and make a point to describe how 'gruesome and horrific it was to see my baby like that.' I'm normally against lying but posting out typo'd and terrible grammer as 'betta care facts' then they're getting the best lie I can come up with.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

e-mailing them won't do anything. you'll get a 'thank you for your e-mail. it's forwarded to the proper whoever'. i've e-mailed them a few times, and that's all i got. :/


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

*shrug* I didn't know that before I posted it. Still though maybe if it ever gets to someone up there they'll fall for my lie. (These Aquablock people seem to be lacking in the brains department.)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> *shrug* I didn't know that before I posted it. Still though maybe if it ever gets to someone up there they'll fall for my lie. (These Aquablock people seem to be lacking in the brains department.)


They're Aquablockheads.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Good burn Sakura! XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Thanks, Arashi-chan.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Have they responded to anyone's messages? I sent them one. Im gonna be honest, the sand art is an awesome idea, but the tank is so tiny and skinny its pointless to buy for anything, even snails. The snails would grow and then be stuck in there!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The shell they can't ever get out of. It'd be funny if it wasn't so sad. Maybe they can be encouraged to make these Aqua Blocks, just in a decent size.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Sivan said:


> "The term "puddle fish" came about due to the fish's ability to live comfortably in the footprints of workers in the rice patty fields in Southeast Asia, making the Betta Fish feel right at home in what we may be perceived as a small, confining living space such as our decorative and unique tanks and aquariums."
> 
> I'm calling bullshit.


What kind of animal is happy being in a confined prison? And they're ridiculously expensive for this betta hell. 30 dollars. I'm buying my 5 gallon for 26. Like seriously.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Horrible!!


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

I just emailed them asking them to send me a link or a source for their claim that you only need to do one 75% water change a month in a fish tank of the size they sell...I also wished that they, for the rest of their lives, received the discomfort of the fish that will suffer due to their bad advise :twisted:

Tomsk


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^+1


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG! THESE %$^*^ &%$^!!

WOW. This makes me REALLY MAD. Bettas need AT LEAST 1.5 gallons and this sorry thing only has less than a half a gallon! 

*runs to the founder of the Aquablock and smacks them with a desk chair*


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Desk chair? Try hammer, then a beluga whale sitting in them! (no harm to the whale)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:roll: Don't overdo it or anything, Neil.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Why shouldn't I? They've perverted the beauty of bettas and all fish! (that may have been over doing it)


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i sent them a message, but i didn't want them to have my phone number or address so i put n/a and it sent... i hope no-one else gets a response to that letter...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I sent them a message too -_- Even if they don't reply, if someone's reading enough of them I'm sure they'll do _something_! I politely requested them to make changes in their product that would make their product more popular with the betta community 
Ah! Wishful thinking!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Letter of protest=sent. @Crowntailtwitchy57 I'm gonna make my signature that too!


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't really know what to write..


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I WANNA SUE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg, so when I was getting Tom (my beloved 1st Betta) my mom asked the Meijer lady who "specialized" in fish she asked "How much do Betta's need to eat a day?" And gues what that _stupid_ lady said? ONCE A....._*week!!!*_ I became sooo mad at her...........and sometimes I just wanna put those people in the tiny, nasty, ammonia infested tanks they put Betta's AND ALL FISH in! Luckly, my baby Tom didn't die and is in perfect condition!
~TheBlueBettaFish~


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*Death to aquablock*

:frustrated: SO, I was looking at their "Betta Fish will _love _these backgrounds" backgrounds and one of them was a CAT LICKING ITS LIPS. What cruel sick people.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

All I have had back is a reply:

Thank you for your comments.
I will forward them to the right parties.
*L*

:roll:


Tomsk


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW. At least pet stores feed Bettas better.
They even said that Bettas are 'Japanese fighting fish'. Sooooooo uneducated! 
ONE pellet a day?


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

I also sent them a long message, explaining exactly what was wrong. And I'm sure I missed some.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

this tank is actually a whole gallon but its made to be portable! Let your kids take it for show-n-tell! 
http://www.radiofence.com/products/Aqua-Pal-Fish-Tank.html
I'm stressed enough thinking about my poor Joey in the shipping process from Thailand right now (I think he will be my only import!).
The disregard for the fish comfort on all these novelty products is sick. the thing is, not that long ago, I would have thought that aquablock was a good idea


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd only use something like that, for transporting my fish, maybe when i move or something. NEVER for an actual tank, or for kids. my niece knows betta care better than the people who make these sick products! she wanted to put King Steve in a 2 gallon or bigger! she didn't want to get another betta after her first one, Travis, died of Dropsy, unless she could get him/her a 2 gallon or bigger.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It seems good for moving them


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

True. When I moved Chandler during my last move, I just put him back in his cup he came in with his current water. Then again I only moved about 10 miles


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

True. But what about a 100+ MI long.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yah, that could be stressful. not sure how I'd move a fish that distance


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Just...move em.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Think of it this way, they probably moved over 100 miles to get to you in that darn little cup you bought them in. And they are shipped over the ocean in small little bags! So no worries about buying something big to move them in. Just tell them there is a drought, and their rice paddy is drying up! But you are moving them to someplace even better!

And don't buy these cubes of evil for moving fish. If you already have one, fine, but buying one gives them money and tells them it is okay to keep selling torture cubes.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^+1 yeah, a glad container in a padded box is good for moving them:>


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that Aquablock sells a "year supply of betta food"...which is a tiny ass lip-balm size looking jar full of pellets? Wonder what they're made of...


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

Look at how proud this jerk is about his product! I find it odd how no advertisement actually shows a side view of the block itself. 2.5 inches wide maybe? You can actually see how small the hole is where the fish is put into the contraption and water changes are done. So you change the water once a month and the fish is supposed to survive on the small amount of oxygen that is at the top of the block? IDIOTS!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R28wR_qsGeY


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

NCPanthersgurl said:


> Did anyone else notice that Aquablock sells a "year supply of betta food"...which is a tiny ass lip-balm size looking jar full of pellets? Wonder what they're made of...


If we're supposed to feed them a pellet a day, then that jar must be a year and a half worth of pellets! 

Also, bettas live for 9 years?!! :/


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

LameAssCatLady said:


> Look at how proud this jerk is about his product! I find it odd how no advertisement actually shows a side view of the block itself. 2.5 inches wide maybe? You can actually see how small the hole is where the fish is put into the contraption and water changes are done. So you change the water once a month and the fish is supposed to survive on the small amount of oxygen that is at the top of the block? IDIOTS!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R28wR_qsGeY



There's a hole in the cap, I did notice that. So a weeny bit of air will get in.

And yup, one pellet a day. He can have a cracker a day, see if he likes it.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That is horrible! 9yrs? No. I HATE when marketers use the "responsibility" thing. It shouldn't be at the price of the animal! SICK. *vomits*


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

The sad thing is, to someone who knows nothing about fish, it looks like a sweet deal. Think about it: No filters, no electrical stuff, just dump out the water once a month... doesn't take up desk space, etc.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah. Sucksss>_<


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't get why people feel the need to keep making threads about the aquablock, though. There seems to be a new one every month or so, and everyone gets so up in arms about it like they've never heard about it before.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> I don't get why people feel the need to keep making threads about the aquablock, though. There seems to be a new one every month or so, and everyone gets so up in arms about it like they've never heard about it before.


I'm really new to the Betta community so it really was new to me >.< Maybe it was to them too? :/


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

No, I'm not mad or anything. It's members that have been on longer, mostly. I think there should be one big thread for discussing bad tanks, because there are so many different threads about it.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> No, I'm not mad or anything. It's members that have been on longer, mostly. I think there should be one big thread for discussing bad tanks, because there are so many different threads about it.


That would be an awesome idea. And it would be really helpful to people who come the forums just for quick general information. Sometimes it takes a while to find what someone thinks is a good tank, just browsing. And I don't mean a standard ten gallon...like the Biocube. Something specific. >.<


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That, and I don't like having so many negative threads. Like, in The Lounge, we have one thread for ranting. Occasionally someone will post a seperate thread about an issue, but for the most part everything's contained there.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ggk..... that thing upset me so much. my 10 gallon is perfectly fine, without 'hours of hard work'. i spend a little time stirring up the gravel to dislodge King Steve's poo, and empty half the water, refilling it and adding the Prime. the end. x: since King Steve eats all his pellets, i don't have to worry about any fouling up his water. they're making bettas out to be wonder pets that can live in sewer water and live forever. >.>;


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> ggk..... that thing upset me so much. my 10 gallon is perfectly fine, without 'hours of hard work'. i spend a little time stirring up the gravel to dislodge King Steve's poo, and empty half the water, refilling it and adding the Prime. the end. x: since King Steve eats all his pellets, i don't have to worry about any fouling up his water. they're making bettas out to be wonder pets that can live in sewer water and live forever. >.>;


Yeah no kidding. Sigh. People don't research pets, they just buy them. I'm guilty of having done it. My first betta was a blue veiltail when I was like 8. Cost me a buck for it, a jar with some gravel on the bottom, and some pellets or flakes... I thought I was the best owner in the world, the thing lived forever. But I was also really careful his water didn't get dirty, even that young.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

And then there's the blaring fact that larger tanks are way easier than small ones >.< Siphon some water out, versus dumping everything out, rinsing gravel and decorations, tank, etc?


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> And then there's the blaring fact that larger tanks are way easier than small ones >.< Siphon some water out, versus dumping everything out, rinsing gravel and decorations, tank, etc?


Yeah no kidding. I take more time cleaning out my 2 gallon than I ever do cleaning out my tens.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Amen to that


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> And then there's the blaring fact that larger tanks are way easier than small ones >.< Siphon some water out, versus dumping everything out, rinsing gravel and decorations, tank, etc?


 Agreed. My mom and I adore our three gallons and they are so much easier to maintain plus they look better. Kai and Aki love it too. I've been seeing bubble nests near constantly from them.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

My five gallon, even though it's cycling, is still tons easier than my 2.5 gallons. I miss Zekie a metric ton, but it's a relief to only have three of them to clean.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

The only reason it takes me more than 10 min to clean 10g (25%) is because I love caring for my fish! I wish I could do more for Splee....


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

What the bloody hell?! 1/4 gallon... a pellet a day... water change once a month...? And the pricetags on these torture chambers are ridiculous! You can get a beautiful 2-gallon tank for those prices. 
People will often get tanks like this and whine they have "limited space" but that's just bullshit. I still live at home, and only have room for a few bettas on a couple of side tables and bookcaes, but I still have always managed to provide everyone with at least a full gallon. 
What bothers me most here are the "care" instructions. It reminds me so much of the things my mother was told when she let me and my sisters have betta in those horrid hex containers. My mom may not be as extreme and passionate as her daughter grew up to be when it comes to animal welfare, but she's no animal abuser. She always followed the rules when stocking the community ten gallon tank with neons, danios, and rasboras. I always wanted to add extra fish when I was too young to know better, and she'd be very clear with me that I wanted too many. But like most people, she believed what petstores told her, and the "facts" from product manufacturers like this one. Others are going to be the same way. Most people figure they're getting correct information when they come across a site like this. So people will continue to be fooled, and buy these awful "tanks" and think they're doing everything right.


----------

